

Ask HN: Why is FB app for Android so big? - bikamonki

140MB on Lollipop running on Nexus 5 after deleting data&#x2F;cache.
======
wallflower
FB is known for shipping code to enable multiple versions of their app inside
a single APK for A/B testing purposes.

------
smt88
Unzip the APK and find out.

~~~
vortico
I'm curious as well, although I don't own a smart phone and can't find out for
myself.

~~~
smt88
I got the API from this site: [http://apps.evozi.com/apk-
downloader/](http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/) (app path is
com.facebook.katana)

The extracted APK only totaled 51.6 MB. A lot of it was from the assets and
libraries, as you might imagine.

It doesn't explain why the size on OP's device was so large.

~~~
on_and_off
The installation process on Lollipop includes the compilation of the apk dex
files to the native oat format. I don't know if it is enough to account for
such a difference though, but I am not an ART expert.

